# A way to edit member photos?



## corazon (Feb 4, 2006)

Just posted my first member photo of Callum and WHOA, it is big!  Is there a way to go back and edit the size?  Thanks!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Cora, I could be wrong but I think that the size that you image appears on DC has to do with the original size of the image that uploaded. I'm not aware of a way to edit the size of the pic once you've placed it here or while you're uploading it. My guess is that if you'd like the picture to be smaller, it may have to be scaled down on your desktop before uploading it to DC. Otherwise I think that DC just reads the file as whatever sized it saved as on your computer (I'd assume up until a certain size, of course). Just guessing here though, sorry Cora


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 4, 2006)

Forgot to mention that you can see the current file size and dimensions of your uploaded pic under the pic itself. This will give you an idea of how big the picture is now and help you determine how small you'd like to shrink the file size/dimensions down to on your computer.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Cora, were you wearing eye glasses when you uploaded the pic??  I realise that when I am wearing mine, things look much smaller than they actually are!! 

But your pic is not THAT gigantic, I love his big smile!!  Anyway the next time check the dimention of the original pic before you upload it, probably either 800x600 or even 640x480 would suffice.


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2006)

Not much more to add here other than to say that both Piccolina and urmaniac are right on. 

I usually resize my photos to 800x600 or smaller so that they fit on most peoples monitors. That seems to be a decent size to use.


----------

